# Current NZ expats, job-hunting questions?



## gina_alessi

Well I just joined this forum and I have a few initial questions that I'd love some perspective on, especially from people who have gotten work visas already!

1. It seems that Immigration NZ likes you better/gives you more points if you already have a job offer in NZ before submitting your EOI, but (from what I can tell) employers in NZ like expats to have current work visas or at least EOI's in progress. How have you guys navigated this catch-22 in your own experience? And say you DID have a job offer before submitting your EOI, how long does the process take to get your Visa and move? Was your NZ employer willing to wait for you? 

2. If you were able to score a job offer before moving to NZ, how did you introduce yourself to the employer and secure the job from overseas? 

3. Does anyone have experience gaining employment in a "Future Growth" industry? My work is not on the skill shortages list but does fall under the broad category of "Creative Arts" in the future growth industries list. (I'm a graphic designer). Any insight here?

Thanks everyone! I'm young and would be moving/tackling this all on my own without a family or spouse, so immigration is pretty daunting! But I'm 100% up for the challenges and the adventure. I guess my biggest concern is if I can actually be approved for a visa with the type of work I do. But I LOVE NZ and what I have been researching about the culture, people, etc. and I hope to spend some time working there, possibly towards permanent residency.


----------



## escapedtonz

gina_alessi said:


> Well I just joined this forum and I have a few initial questions that I'd love some perspective on, especially from people who have gotten work visas already!
> 
> 1. It seems that Immigration NZ likes you better/gives you more points if you already have a job offer in NZ before submitting your EOI, but (from what I can tell) employers in NZ like expats to have current work visas or at least EOI's in progress. How have you guys navigated this catch-22 in your own experience? And say you DID have a job offer before submitting your EOI, how long does the process take to get your Visa and move? Was your NZ employer willing to wait for you?
> 
> 2. If you were able to score a job offer before moving to NZ, how did you introduce yourself to the employer and secure the job from overseas?
> 
> 3. Does anyone have experience gaining employment in a "Future Growth" industry? My work is not on the skill shortages list but does fall under the broad category of "Creative Arts" in the future growth industries list. (I'm a graphic designer). Any insight here?
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'm young and would be moving/tackling this all on my own without a family or spouse, so immigration is pretty daunting! But I'm 100% up for the challenges and the adventure. I guess my biggest concern is if I can actually be approved for a visa with the type of work I do. But I LOVE NZ and what I have been researching about the culture, people, etc. and I hope to spend some time working there, possibly towards permanent residency.


Hi and welcome to the forum.

1. Yes you are correct. For a skilled job offer in NZ you will get an extra 50 or 60 points on the EOI.
Immigration NZ certainly don't like you better ;-) 
It isn't personal!
Yes NZ employers prefer potential employees from overseas to already have a visa to work in NZ. I assume this is because the employers don't want to get involved with immigration issues and want a person ideal for a job to start soon. They don't want to have to wait.
Experienced a short spell of the catch 22 in my immigration process when I was applying for jobs before the visa came through, but once I had secured residency, the job offers came soon after.
Didn't even look for work before submitting EOI. Only started looking mid way through the residency process.
From start of process to arrival in NZ took us 23 months.
Landed jobs in early December 2011 and employer that I chose quite happy to wait for me to arrive in March 2012.

2. Just applied online with a cv and covering letter stating who I was and that I already had a visa to work plus plans to travel within a few months.
Their recruitment agent contacted me within a couple of days and I had a couple of Skype interviews with them then they introduced me to the company management team, had a formal interview by video conference and the contract came within a week after that.

3. No sorry I was absolute skill shortage and met the criteria with a skill and qualifications off the LTSSL.


----------



## jsharbuck

Our experience was that we found a job through a recruiter. Nz.indeed.com is an excellent way of finding open jobs in a specific area of expertise. Our recruiter asked for a CV, had a phone interview with us. He then arranged a phone interview with the company and us. From there an offer to interview came within a week. We had to pay for our tickets (which was refunded after my husband began working). An offer was extended and the company hit red an immigration specialist to expedite our immigration. She opted for a 30 month work visa which was done in 2 weeks. We landed in New Zealand 5 weeks after the Jon interview. Once here we applied for residency which took 5 months.

That said. You will run into many recruiters that will tell you, "if you were here," or " once you are hear contact me.". You need to have the right skills and the right recruiter who is committed to making things happen. My son is a highly qualified IT specialist who contacted a few recruiters, and was given the same excuses. I've advised him to continue and find someone who will work on his behalf. 90% of all recruiters will not be in the business in a year.

Good luck, don't give up


----------



## gul khan

escapedtonz said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> 1. Yes you are correct. For a skilled job offer in NZ you will get an extra 50 or 60 points on the EOI.
> Immigration NZ certainly don't like you better ;-)
> It isn't personal!
> Yes NZ employers prefer potential employees from overseas to already have a visa to work in NZ. I assume this is because the employers don't want to get involved with immigration issues and want a person ideal for a job to start soon. They don't want to have to wait.
> Experienced a short spell of the catch 22 in my immigration process when I was applying for jobs before the visa came through, but once I had secured residency, the job offers came soon after.
> Didn't even look for work before submitting EOI. Only started looking mid way through the residency process.
> From start of process to arrival in NZ took us 23 months.
> Landed jobs in early December 2011 and employer that I chose quite happy to wait for me to arrive in March 2012.
> 
> 2. Just applied online with a cv and covering letter stating who I was and that I already had a visa to work plus plans to travel within a few months.
> Their recruitment agent contacted me within a couple of days and I had a couple of Skype interviews with them then they introduced me to the company management team, had a formal interview by video conference and the contract came within a week after that.
> 
> 3. No sorry I was absolute skill shortage and met the criteria with a skill and qualifications off the LTSSL.


But if say someone doesnt get 140 points without the job offer what shud he do? Ill give u my husband's example ... he gets 115 points without a job offer but with that he can get above 140, so how can one secure a job offer in this case?


----------



## escapedtonz

gul khan said:


> But if say someone doesnt get 140 points without the job offer what shud he do? Ill give u my husband's example ... he gets 115 points without a job offer but with that he can get above 140, so how can one secure a job offer in this case?


All I can say is there's no point submitting EOI at 115 points. It just won't get selected.

To increase the points there aren't many options:
Getting a job offer is the main one as this gives you anther 50 or 60 points.
You can do it. You just have to be determined and patient. Apply for everything. Get your cv and a covering letter out there. May mean you have to lower your sights slightly just to get the job offer - ie one that maybe pays less or is a step down. You don't have to stay in that role forever.
Other than this......more experience, more study to increase the level of qualification, grow younger ;-)
You could also look at your partners points to see if you could increase those ?
Does your partner satisfy the English language requirement to be a principal applicant and could they do more study to increase the level of qualification ?


----------



## firemaps

gina_alessi said:


> Well I just joined this forum and I have a few initial questions that I'd love some perspective on, especially from people who have gotten work visas already!
> 
> 1. It seems that Immigration NZ likes you better/gives you more points if you already have a job offer in NZ before submitting your EOI, but (from what I can tell) employers in NZ like expats to have current work visas or at least EOI's in progress. How have you guys navigated this catch-22 in your own experience? And say you DID have a job offer before submitting your EOI, how long does the process take to get your Visa and move? Was your NZ employer willing to wait for you?
> 
> 2. If you were able to score a job offer before moving to NZ, how did you introduce yourself to the employer and secure the job from overseas?
> 
> 3. Does anyone have experience gaining employment in a "Future Growth" industry? My work is not on the skill shortages list but does fall under the broad category of "Creative Arts" in the future growth industries list. (I'm a graphic designer). Any insight here?
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'm young and would be moving/tackling this all on my own without a family or spouse, so immigration is pretty daunting! But I'm 100% up for the challenges and the adventure. I guess my biggest concern is if I can actually be approved for a visa with the type of work I do. But I LOVE NZ and what I have been researching about the culture, people, etc. and I hope to spend some time working there, possibly towards permanent residency.


I got my job b4 going for eoi, once I completed the eoi I applied for residency which took 3 months. The process is common sense, provide as much information as possible


----------



## gul khan

escapedtonz said:


> All I can say is there's no point submitting EOI at 115 points. It just won't get selected.
> 
> To increase the points there aren't many options:
> Getting a job offer is the main one as this gives you anther 50 or 60 points.
> You can do it. You just have to be determined and patient. Apply for everything. Get your cv and a covering letter out there. May mean you have to lower your sights slightly just to get the job offer - ie one that maybe pays less or is a step down. You don't have to stay in that role forever.
> Other than this......more experience, more study to increase the level of qualification, grow younger ;-)
> You could also look at your partners points to see if you could increase those ?
> Does your partner satisfy the English language requirement to be a principal applicant and could they do more study to increase the level of qualification ?


Yes he qualifies the english language req. Not sure bt further education though he has done MBA from uk and doesnt want to study anymore  I on the other hand m interested in masters by research!
Well for now we are doing what u said.... apply for as many jobs as possible  hope things turn out well.


----------



## gul khan

firemaps said:


> I got my job b4 going for eoi, once I completed the eoi I applied for residency which took 3 months. The process is common sense, provide as much information as possible


Thats encouraging 
How long did it take u to secure a job offer?


----------

